# Help! My dog just took WAY to much Comfortis



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

I was giving my 50lb standard poodle a Comfortis pill and she dropped it. As soon as it hit the floor the little 5-6lb rat terrier that I am keeping for a friend picked it up and swallowed the whole pill.

I called my vet who suggested that I induced vomiting with 3% peroxide, which after 6 doses, did not work.

I am freaking out! My vet said for me to just watch for any alarming signs, but that she thinks that the puppy will just throw it up. Does anyone know anything about this stuff?


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm sorry, I have no advice to give & I've never even heard of comfortis. Have you tried getting ahold of your friend you're keeping the dog for? Maybe you should contact her & the vet she uses.
Good luck, I hope everything will be OK!


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Comfortis is the new once a month flea pill. I have been using it with my poodle for about 6 months and I love it. But given the fact that it is new, there really isn't alot of information on it.

The puppy did finally throw the pill up, now I can't get her to stop throwing up. Looks like we will be heading to the vet this morning. One thing that really worries me is the fact that this puppy hasn't had all her shots (she has only had the first one). The friend that owns her has cancer that has spread so the puppy turned out to be the least of their worry. Not that that has anything to do with her overdose on Comfortis, but it concerns me about taking out, to the vet or anywhere that she can be exposed to something. Exspecially now that she is in a weakened state.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Awwww, I'm very sorry about your friend, that's so sad  
I'm glad to hear the pupppy brought the pill back up, but hope she's stopped vomitting. Be sure to keep me updated, OK?


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

don't let her touch the floor! i'd be okay with putting her on the exam table but don't let her touch/lick/sniff the wall. don't let her lick things that other puppies might have licked or other puppies themselves (obviously ). you never know who was in there before you and if they properly disinfected everything or missed a spot or didn't even know the dog was sick. 

maybe you can see about finishing her vaccs once she's over her current setback, it's not that expensive especially if she's already started them somewhere just to give you some peace of mind.

you're so nice to be taking such good care of her! i wish your friend all the best.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Whew! We made it through! After about the 100th time I cleaned up vomit I was wondering if we (me and the puppy both ) were going to survive, but we did! She still isn't feeling "good", but she is feeling better. I think we are going to both need therapy after last night. The poor puppy is sure to be tramatized from me forcing her to take peroxide, and I am going to need it from having to force her and then cleaning up after her ALL NIGHT!!!

So, after talking to the vet this morning (again), itturns out that you really can't kill a dog with Comfortis. According to the clinical study, they gave 8x the dose to 6 week old puppies for 28 days with out any of them dying (yea, that fact is also going to cause me to need therapy). The worst side effect from Comfortis is vomiting, so I guess that is good. I'll tell you what, it will kill fleas, quickly! With in about 20 minutes of this puppy eating that pill (while we were waiting for vomit) I started seeing little fleas come to the surface of her hair and fall over dead. I didn't even know she had any fleas on her, I sure haven't seen any until they died.

I have an appointment next week to get her shots caught up and go ahead and get her on flea control. I don't really know how long I am going to have her in my home, it may only be a couple of months or it could be a year or more. Really it just depends on how my friends treatment goes. So, I am just going to treat her like she is my own and love her just like I love my Bella!

Thanks you for your concern and comments, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## PuppyWag (Jan 24, 2015)

Angie's Bella said:


> According to the clinical study, they gave 8x the dose to 6 week old puppies for 28 days with out any of them dying (yea, that fact is also going to cause me to need therapy). The worst side effect from Comfortis is vomiting, so I guess that is good.


Hi sorry to ressurect an old thread, do you have a link to this study I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

this thread might help you http://www.elanco.us/labels/Companion-Animals/Comfortis.pdf look under animal safety right column under the dogs one


----------



## PuppyWag (Jan 24, 2015)

luv mi pets said:


> this thread might help you http://www.elanco.us/labels/Companion-Animals/Comfortis.pdf look under animal safety right column under the dogs one


Thanks! That helps to put my mind at ease. There's a lot of people online making out like this stuff is pure poison. On http://www.veterinaryplace.com/dog-medicine/comfortis-for-dogs/ it lists "paralysis" under side effects (yes it's tagged unconfirmed or w.e. but still) but so far so good.


----------

